# Safe to place ladder on outside rug?



## jypainting2010 (Jan 9, 2022)

I've placed many ladders on outdoor rugs. Usually they are pretty stuck in place, be it on concrete or deck boards. Curious how many other painters find this to be an acceptable ladder placement?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jypainting2010 said:


> I've placed many ladders on outdoor rugs. Usually they are pretty stuck in place, be it on concrete or deck boards. Curious how many other painters find this to be an acceptable ladder placement?


A rug is a good idea. Would help, if it had a rubber backing.

It’s all a calculated risk. Can’t be too safe.

In addition to trying to create a “grippier” surface, we also put a sandbag behind the ladder feet, or some other nearby weights (landscaping boulders, full five gallon buckets, etc…) to prevent any chance of sliding back. Composite decking and some asphalts can be really slippery.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Try pressure treated on the side of the house that doesn't get any sun. That's always exciting. Especially if it's wet or has any signs of algae on it.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Try pressure treated on the side of the house that doesn't get any sun. That's always exciting. Especially if it's wet or has any signs of algae on it.


Sounds like the voice of experience there. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I just say too many variables to comment in any general sense. How stuck down is largely guesswork. Whether or not the ladder feet will grip can be guesswork. Whether or not the stuck down carpet will stay stuck can be guesswork. If there's ever any doubt, foot it somehow in some way. I like zero (near-zero since perfection is unattainable?) chance of foot slippage.

I'm very comfortable on ladders. But I'm very comfortable on them because I'm also paranoid and step one is to know that the feet aren't going to go anywhere.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I've gone ladder surfing a few times. Each time was due to me not adjusting my ladder set to a sloped surface. I've never liked a steep ladder set because I'll get a bit of vertigo sometimes at the top, but of course the flip side to that is there's a better chance the latter will kick out. Luckily the ladders never rolled over on me as it went down.


----------



## jypainting2010 (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback. So generally speaking I am also very paranoid about my ladder placement, and the algae covered deck scenario is one I've also experienced. Had a helper with for that so wasn't a big issue that time lol. 

I actually did do this however, I was under the impression the rug I had my ladder on was secure (tested by trying to wiggle on it and didn't move so thought it had a rubber backer) Climbed up to mask a window above the deck to spray the trim and fascia/soffit. 
I was at the top and lifting my masking gun when the rug slipped out quickly from under me, and I fell approximately 20'. I landed like a cat (on my feet) and shattered my left ankle, and right heel. My painting career is most likely over, since it will be so long to heal that I'll have to find something else to do. 
Make sure to triple check your ladder placements!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

jypainting2010 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. So generally speaking I am also very paranoid about my ladder placement, and the algae covered deck scenario is one I've also experienced. Had a helper with for that so wasn't a big issue that time lol.
> 
> I actually did do this however, I was under the impression the rug I had my ladder on was secure (tested by trying to wiggle on it and didn't move so thought it had a rubber backer) Climbed up to mask a window above the deck to spray the trim and fascia/soffit.
> I was at the top and lifting my masking gun when the rug slipped out quickly from under me, and I fell approximately 20'. I landed like a cat (on my feet) and shattered my left ankle, and right heel. My painting career is most likely over, since it will be so long to heal that I'll have to find something else to do.
> Make sure to triple check your ladder placements!


Ouch! No such thing as too careful! Hope you heal up ok and are actually able to get back into it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jypainting2010 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. So generally speaking I am also very paranoid about my ladder placement, and the algae covered deck scenario is one I've also experienced. Had a helper with for that so wasn't a big issue that time lol.
> 
> I actually did do this however, I was under the impression the rug I had my ladder on was secure (tested by trying to wiggle on it and didn't move so thought it had a rubber backer) Climbed up to mask a window above the deck to spray the trim and fascia/soffit.
> I was at the top and lifting my masking gun when the rug slipped out quickly from under me, and I fell approximately 20'. I landed like a cat (on my feet) and shattered my left ankle, and right heel. My painting career is most likely over, since it will be so long to heal that I'll have to find something else to do.
> Make sure to triple check your ladder placements!


As bad as that sounds, it could have been a lot worse. 
Hope you make productive use of your recovery time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

As Joe67 has said, too many variables for me to say any rug may be safe. I carry a roll of that waffley pad material you can buy to put under throw rugs to protects the floor and keep the rugs from sliding. Keeps my ladder in place and protects the surface, such as Trex. I use it indoors as well on tile and (especially) hardwood floors.


----------



## olepainter (Dec 31, 2013)

i use a putty knife between the deckboards, right behind the ladder feet, works good.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

olepainter said:


> i use a putty knife between the deckboards, right behind the ladder feet, works good.


“SNAP”…”SNAP”… “Oh ****!!!” 😳😬🤕😉


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

We often put a 2X4 or 2X3 down and screw it to the joists between the decking if there is enough space, so it doesn't make a hole in the decking. It also allows you to move your ladder around and still be secure. We also use the putty knife trick on occasion if the spaces are tight, but I prefer the more secure 2X method. My first year in business (almost 30 years ago now), one of my painters had a ladder set up on a deck and it kicked out. He was in front of a sliding door so when it hit the back railing, it shot him through the glass of the door showering stain all over their kitchen. Because of that, I am a stickler about securing ladders especially on decks, sidewalks, or any where there is any potential to kick out.


----------

